# WinPCSign - won't cut!



## ezalife (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi there,

We purchased WinPCSign Pro 2009 and installed it on a windows vista home desktop pc.

WinPC Sign has installed correctly and works fine until we try to cut/plot.
We have a Refine EH 721 plotter connected to the vista machine via a serial port (internal expansion card).

If we select either Comm Port 1,2,4 then we get the error:

"can't initialise the cutting device, please check 
your configuration" (we can't find out whta this actually means)

if we select CommPort 3 then WinPCSign thinks for a while then crashes (shuts completely)
(does this mean it's the correct port but crashes?)

Does this sound familiar - i'm sure there is something simple we're doing wrong. But we followed the videos and don't seem to have missed anything.

any help would be most appreciated.

Rich


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds like you could have a problem with COM port settings.
Have you tried going to the Signmax support page. There is a FAQ
about com port issues and possible fixes. Here's a link,
look at FAQ #5
SignMAX.us FAQ


----------



## ezalife (Dec 3, 2007)

it seems that nothung we do will gte a response from the plotter and now i'm thinking that maybe the plotter has died.

Is there a way to 'ping' the Comm Port to illicit a response from a plotter or some pre-signcutting-software way of establishing that the plotter is getting signal other than getting the software setup correctly?

Neither WinPCSign or Artcut seem to be able to communicate with it at present.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry I'm not familiar with that particular plotter or software. Does your plotter have a self test mode, will it work without communication to the PC?
Wondering if you've seen this computer/hardware combination working before installing new software?
Do you have any other devices you could try with the COM port to see if it is working?
Are the cables new?
Wa the serial card just added to this computer?

COM port issues can be very hard to diagnose, not like USB that gives you clues to what's wrong.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys

I got a macro from macromonster dat com which allow you to make Rhinestone using corel draw . but when i import the file into winpcsign to cut the Rhinestone design, the circle was displaying as a shape of a Diamond.please for all winpcsign user do i need to set something? or how do you import files into wincsign and what setting do you use .I use Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting. can anyone help

regards
wola


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

wola_77 said:


> hi guys
> When i import the file into winpcsign to cut the Rhinestone design, the circle was displaying as a shape of a Diamond.


This seems like the circle is being interpreted as straight lines only based on 4 the nodes in a typical coreldraw circle. How are you getting the art from CorelDRAW to winpcsign? as DXF?


----------



## rgaskins (Oct 18, 2009)

ezalife said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We purchased WinPCSign Pro 2009 and installed it on a windows vista home desktop pc.
> 
> ...


Rich, I have had this problem before also..Was this plotter being used before? If not the refine uses a diferent kind of cable (think it is called a null cable)...


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

ezalife said:


> it seems that nothung we do will gte a response from the plotter and now i'm thinking that maybe the plotter has died.
> 
> Is there a way to 'ping' the Comm Port to illicit a response from a plotter or some pre-signcutting-software way of establishing that the plotter is getting signal other than getting the software setup correctly?
> 
> Neither WinPCSign or Artcut seem to be able to communicate with it at present.


Something you could do is go into Device Manager. I do not run Vista, but for XP it's right click on My Computer and left click Properties. From there you would go into Hardware and then Device Manager. 

Now, you expand the Port section. Check to see what is set up, and note which COM ports are in use. 

It could be that your expansion card is not configured properly. Did you install a driver for it?

Why aren't you using a USB?


----------



## moroni00 (Jun 10, 2011)

ezalife said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We purchased WinPCSign Pro 2009 and installed it on a windows vista home desktop pc.
> 
> ...


Go to the control Panel> Go to Device Manager> Look for the errors... when you find the port connection has error... PRess Right click then update driver software.... 

I use also VISTA and I use REDSAIL cutter. That is my problem at first in WIN PC SIGN. Just follow the instruction above. You will see your plotter will connect to your PC.


----------

